# Vanilla's Golden Life~



## Cautious-Mess (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm going to create a 'puppy-diary' where I will basically post pictures and weekly memos of our Golden Retriever pup Vanilla. She is 7 weeks old now and is a very active / hyper puppy. :wave:


*April 30th 2012*


She always looks sweet after a long nap.













Vanilla practically and literally begged me to let her up on the bed.











Learning the 'sit' command.











"I discovered a beautiful flower, Mommy~" 























*Weekly Notes:*
















She doesn't like to eat alone; company must be present during meal times.








Bathroom is her new obsession.








If she starts chewing on your foot, simply throw her favorite ball and it will calm her right down.








She loves eating flower petals. 








One should _*never*_ walk around wearing just socks...things won't end well.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She is so cute,and looks like a girl;sometimes it is hard to tell,but yours is just darling.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

This is so cute. I love your notes!  She is just darling!


----------



## Duffy's family (Apr 30, 2012)

What a gorgeous puppy! Keeping a diary is a great idea. Mine is 14 weeks already and I have no idea how that happened.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's precious...if she really likes eating flowers, be sure to check the list of toxic plants to be found on this site.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Very cute...love the ribbon in the hair (ear?)...


----------



## Cautious-Mess (Apr 26, 2012)

​
*May 6th 2012* (8 weeks) 




Hop bunny, hop!













"Yes? Did you call my name?"














"I do everything _*my*_ way." *sticks tongue out*



























Walk the walk.













Vanilla's 'Do. Not. Want.' expression.























*Weekly Notes:*
















'Leash' is her new sworn enemy.








Plain yogurt = highly adored delicacy. 








She is too sneaky for her own good.








Socks must not be left hazardously lying around on cabinets; she will reach them any which way.








Doors/Corners work as tasty snacks as well.


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

What a cutie....cant wait to see more photos


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

I love her updates! She is showing so much personality already!  It only gets better though.


----------



## Karin Wise (Mar 23, 2012)

I enjoyed these pics so much! What a stunning Goldie you have! It reminds me so much when my two were so young.... Especially the socks comment!! So true.... Haha! Even now, our clean washing has to be put away immediately, or we have to keep the ironing room door closed...!! Our helper usually puts it on the bed, ready to be packed away and we sometimes forget and leave the door open! I have found some of my (apologies...) little pieces of flimsy underwear and bra's outside our gate... One time Levi had one of my bra's hooked around his head, running outside with it! Neighbours watching... HEHE! Wish I had my camera ready to take a snapshot of that moment! (not sure if I am allowed to mention this (the underwear thing....) but it was so funny!


----------



## Cautious-Mess (Apr 26, 2012)

Karin Wise said:


> I enjoyed these pics so much! What a stunning Goldie you have! It reminds me so much when my two were so young.... Especially the socks comment!! So true.... Haha! Even now, our clean washing has to be put away immediately, or we have to keep the ironing room door closed...!! Our helper usually puts it on the bed, ready to be packed away and we sometimes forget and leave the door open! I have found some of my (apologies...) little pieces of flimsy underwear and bra's outside our gate... One time Levi had one of my bra's hooked around his head, running outside with it! Neighbours watching... HEHE! Wish I had my camera ready to take a snapshot of that moment! (not sure if I am allowed to mention this (the underwear thing....) but it was so funny!


Haha, that is such a cute and funny incident. It must have been an adorable sight to behold. (No need to worry about the undergarment matter) :

There is never a dull moment with our beloved pets.












And thank you everyone for the kind words.


----------



## Cautious-Mess (Apr 26, 2012)

*May 14th 2012* (9 weeks) 


Enjoying the foliage.












































*Weekly Notes:*
















Experienced zoomies for the first time. 








Anything airplane-related (i.e. sound) is simply fascinating to her.








She can now (unfortunately) get up on the couch.








Is currently known as the pillow thief. (This is the second time I catch her with an unfamiliar, childish pillow in her muzzle. I wonder where she finds them.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

What a great idea, will love seeing Vanilla grow over the coming months...
What a cutie, so gorgeous looking... Take plenty of shots as they grow _soooooooo _quickly...


----------



## Cautious-Mess (Apr 26, 2012)

*Vanilla's Play Date.​ *


Vanilla and Putchy

























Vanilla and Akita (Swedish White Shepherd)













Putchy and Akita














Posing.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Vanilla is such a cutie........Looking forward to lots more pics


----------



## Karin Wise (Mar 23, 2012)

She is gorgeous, really! To experience them develop their personalities are so great! The good and the "not so good" (even the "not so good" are still good!) What a pleasure these furry friends of ours are.... Goldies are great!


----------



## Aspen's Mom (May 15, 2012)

Thanks so much for directing me to this thread. What a wonderful idea...especially the weekly notes. A year from now, you can look back over all the puppy notes and laugh...and probably miss those puppy days that at the time seemed like they'd never end. 

Every picture of Vanilla is simply adorable. It will be so much fun to watch her grow up through your pictures! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Vanilla's so precious, she's going to be a beautiful Golden girl. Great pictures, I can her personality coming in with each shot.


----------



## Cautious-Mess (Apr 26, 2012)

*May 21st 2012* (10 weeks... & 2 days) 





Be the one with the ball.














Daddy and I.
















Glance.

























*Weekly Notes:*
















Vanilla decided it would be funny to embarrass me in front of my bestie and pulled my pants all the way down.
















Her reaction when someone rings the doorbell is just priceless; all you see is a cream blur darting back and forth....simply ecstatic. 








No Vanilla, my cell phone does not make for a good chew toy. :uhoh:








To sum it up, vacuum is not her best friend.


----------

